# If you could answer this in one sentence...



## RyKindig (Apr 21, 2014)

If you could tell an aspiring photographer one thing they needed to do in one sentence, what would it be?
I'll keep track and post all of the sentences back up here at the top of the thread.

Thanks for all the help with the thread everyone! We've got some great single sentence quotes here! Keep them going i'm sure this thread has helped more than just me already!

Light Guru: "Think before you shoot."
mmaria: "Be sure you can deliver what is expected from you!"
imagemaker46: "Learn to see light."
JoeW: "Take the lens cap off."
IronMaskDuval: "Don't forget your memory card."
Raj_55555: "Best way to improve is to learn from others mistakes."
JTPhotography: "Learn, understand, and master the concept of dynamic range ...... paying particular attention to the differences between the eye and camera sensor (or film surface)."
Virgil: "Understand all the buttons and settings on your camera and how to use'em."
robbins.photo: "Always try to make your next shot a little bit better than your last shot."
ronlane: "Learn the business, not just the shooting."
Braineack: "A great chef is first a great technician."
tirediron: ""Under promise and over deliver"."
SCraig: "Don't quit your day job!"
PixelRabbit: "Learn the rules like a pro, so you can break them like an artist."
KmH: "Sell the sizzle, not the steak"
JerryVenz: "A photographer takes pictures of people and things as they ARE whereas the artists creates images of people and things as they COULD BE."


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 21, 2014)

Think before you shoot.


----------



## RyKindig (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! hopefully I can get a lot more and a variety.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

Be sure you can deliver what is expected from you!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 22, 2014)

Learn to see light.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 22, 2014)

Take the lens cap off.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't forget your memory card


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 22, 2014)

Best way to improve is to learn from others mistakes.


----------



## JTPhotography (Apr 22, 2014)

Learn, understand, and master the concept of dynamic range ...... paying particular attention to the differences between the eye and camera sensor (or film surface).


----------



## Virgil (Apr 22, 2014)

Understand all the buttons and settings on your camera and how to use'em.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 22, 2014)

Always try to make your next shot a little bit better than your last shot.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2014)

"Aspiring photographer", meaning someone going into business? If so, then here is my response.

Learn the business, not just the shooting.


----------



## Judobreaker (Apr 22, 2014)

ronlane said:


> "Aspiring photographer", meaning someone going into business? If so, then here is my response.
> 
> Learn the business, not just the shooting.




I was going for 'Get a business education' or something along that line.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2014)

A great chef is first a great technician.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

"Under promise and over deliver"


----------



## RyKindig (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, you've all helped me very much already and I hope this thread can continue to help others!


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2014)

> Sell the sizzle, not the steak.



The future of your business depends on your ability, or lack of ability, to effectively motivate qualified prospects to take action.
Once a qualified prospect has taken action by booking a shoot, you then provide a 'shoot experience' that produces images that the client connects to on an emotional level.

Sales success - which is how you make money - requires salesmanship skills.
A key salesmanship skill is being able to sense the degree of emotional attachment a client has for a photograph.
Ideally, we sense that emotional attachment as we are making the photograph(s) and can then make a mental note to include the photo(s) in the proofs we later offer for sale.

Our last chance to 'sell the sizzle' is at the in-person proofing session. Presentation is so very important which is why many retail photographers use calibrated projectors or other big screen devices for proofing in a room specifically set up for that in their studio.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't quit your day job!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

~LEARN THE RULES LIKE A PRO, SO YOU CAN BREAK THEM LIKE AN ARTIST.~


----------



## RyKindig (Apr 22, 2014)

KmH said:


> > Sell the sizzle, not the steak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well put! You are bright, can you think of one sentence to sum it all up? You have some great wisdom in the topic, but I just made this thread to see what people could do with one sentence. Very much appreciated your post though!


----------



## JerryVenz (Apr 22, 2014)

A photographer takes pictures of people and things as they ARE whereas the artist creates images of people and things as they COULD BE.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2014)

RyKindig said:


> one sentence to sum it all up?



He did.  You missed it.


----------



## RyKindig (Apr 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> RyKindig said:
> 
> 
> > one sentence to sum it all up?
> ...



Yes, yes I did. 
_Sell the sizzle, not the steak._


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 22, 2014)

Remember, what your eyes see is different from what your camera sees.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

JerryVenz said:


> A photographer takes pictures of people and things as they ARE whereas the artist creates images of people and things as _the client thinks they should _BE.


Fixed that for you Jerry!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2014)

R.T.F.M.  Read The Freaking Manual!


----------

